# Document Root == Server Host



## danza (16. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich wollte folgendes machen:

DocumentRoot /var/www/$_SERVER[HOST]/

Das heißt also wenn ich mit meinen Browser auf 

*http://www.dev.local* soll */var/www/www.dev.local/* das DocumentRoot sein

*http://www.test2.local* -> */var/www/www.test2.local/*
*http://www.main.local* -> */var/www/www.main.local/*
.....

Der knack Punkt an der Geschichte ist, ich möchte nicht jedes mal einen VHost extra für eine neue Domain anlegen, sondern einfach eben das Verzeichnis erstellen und wenn ich nun den server über die Domain abfrage soll der automatisch den DocumentRoot anpassen. 

Hat wer ne Idee wie man es machen kann?


mfg 
danza


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juni 2009)

Hi danza,

schaue dich einfach mal hier auf den Webseiten der Apache Foundation um: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/vhosts/mass.html - damit solltest du dein Vorhaben eigentlich gelöst bekommen 

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## danza (23. Juni 2009)

Jap habe es auch so gelöst bekommen:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>

    # Den Servernamen aus dem Host:-Header nehmen
    UseCanonicalName Off

    # Den Servernamen in die Dateinamen einbinden
    VirtualDocumentRoot /srv/www/htdocs/%0/
    VirtualScriptAlias /srv/www/htdocs/%0/cgi-bin
    
    
    <Directory />
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
    </Directory>
    <Directory /srv/www/htdocs>
	Options FollowSymLinks MultiViews
	AllowOverride All
	Order allow,deny
	allow from all
    </Directory>
					
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
    <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
	AllowOverride None
	Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
	Order allow,deny
	Allow from all
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


Funktioniert super, einziges der Document Root passt nicht imer wenn ich die Var $_SERVER[DOCUMENT_ROOT] in PHP Abfrage, die muss man dann ggf. in der Config.php vorher anpassen.


----------

